# Hi all.



## ejsandstrom (May 23, 2011)

Hi all,
Just wanted to stop in and introduce myself.

My name is Eric. I am the TD for a mega church in Elk River, MN. Up until 3 months ago and for the previous 15 years I was a Generator Mechanic.

I know most here will read that and choke because they went to collage for various theater disciplines. The change in vocation started about 2 years ago. I decided that I loved music, loved technology, and loved money. So I started a DJ business, this was an amazing idea and a huge investment. I wanted to be a high end DJ so I bought higher end equipment (than most DJs any way) and sold brides a dream event. However high end equipment and dreams are very expensive and with the decline in weddings and weddings going to a more DIY event.

About this time I started to volunteer at church. I started to run the FOH sound, we didn't have a monitor board at this time. I was then asked to run the lighting team.

We are now starting a building project, so they needed someone full time. So they hired me.

I am currently in charge of the Stage mgmt team, audio team, media controller team and lighting team and service director.
Our services are more like rock shows with the gospel of Jesus. 

I have had to teach myself DMX, sound, and lighting theory. I still get to use my background and bring an outside and un conventional out look on church services.


----------



## jstroming (May 23, 2011)

Welcome!

Sounds like a great gig you got into there congrats!

There's a good number of us on here that have not had any formal training...And there also many people that hold degrees from prestigious theater schools. Its a good mix and you will find a great deal of resources and experiences in the forums!


----------



## Kelite (May 26, 2011)

ejsandstrom said:


> I am currently in charge of the Stage mgmt team, audio team, media controller team and lighting team and service director.
> Our services are more like rock shows with the gospel of Jesus.
> 
> I have had to teach myself DMX, sound, and lighting theory. I still get to use my background and bring an outside and un conventional out look on church services.




Sweet!

Glad you've chosen to join us here at the ControlBooth Eric, and that you began helping your church as a volunteer. Granted, bills need paid and money is the means to keep the lights on and the milk in the 'fridge cold. BUT, as you know, there are more important things than cash. Your involvement to better the worship experience by improving the sound of the service (as FOH tech) is appreciated, I'm sure. The fact you have gotten to enjoy the lighting end of things is very encouraging too, being a lighting guy myself. 

As the building project gets underway, please keep us posted with comments and pix as they become available.

Welcome to the ControlBooth Eric!


----------

